# Home charging question



## Tdh (Jan 16, 2018)

Considering different options for home charging and found this covered in my garage. Is this a spot for a Nema 14-50 outlet to be set up? If so, any recommendations for standard 14-50 outlet vs. wall connector?

Breaker box is on the outside of the house, directly behind the wall connector would go. Also does it make sense to install a 14-50 outlet and just plug a wall connector into it?


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Tdh said:


> Considering different options for home charging and found this covered in my garage. Is this a spot for a Nema 14-50 outlet to be set up? If so, any recommendations for standard 14-50 outlet vs. wall connector?
> 
> Breaker box is on the outside of the house, directly behind the wall connector would go. Also does it make sense to install a 14-50 outlet and just plug a wall connector into it?


I always recommend the first charger for folks at their homes to get a J1772 Higher Amperage charger so that folks can charge any EV their.

If folks want to go with Tesla-specific, with current Wall Connector price and the de-rating of the Mobile Connector from 40a to 32a, I would suggest installing Wall Connector at home for those that want to have maximum flexibility. ASSUMING that you have the service available at home.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Some answers here.

Dan


----------



## Tdh (Jan 16, 2018)

I had just watched that video, which is why some of the questions came up


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

We have an Juice Box (couple years old) which we got when we leased our first EV. Plugs into the standard 14-50 and has the J1772 plug end so it works on the new Model 3 and on our hybrid Audi too. Our house has minimal service so in the 50amp outlet my smallish juicebox only asks for 40amps, therefore the car a little less too. More than enough for the Audi or the 3 on overnight.


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

msjulie said:


> We have an Juice Box (couple years old) which we got when we leased our first EV. Plugs into the standard 14-50 and has the J1772 plug end so it works on the new Model 3 and on our hybrid Audi too. Our house has minimal service so in the 50amp outlet my smallish juicebox only asks for 40amps, therefore the car a little less too. More than enough for the Audi or the 3 on overnight.


Because it's a continuous load, an Ev charger will pull 20% less than the maximum rating - so for a 50A breaker/wiring/outlet, that's 40A. For a 40A breaker/wiring/outlet, you get 32A.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Yup. Our leased EV couldn't do quite that anyway..


----------



## Runt8 (May 26, 2017)

The picture shows a ground bond to concrete, also known as a eupher. All of the wires are ground wires and as such won't be of use to you to install a charging circuit.


----------

